# Temple of Elemental Evil - Spontaneous Cure Spells?



## JesterPoet (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been trying to play Temple of Elemental Evil on the PC, which it says is based on 3.0 rules...  I've been unable to get the cleric to spontaneously cast cure spells, and can't find anything about it in any of my docs.  Can it be done in the game?  If so, how?  If not, is it a game thing, or has it just been too long since I played 3.0 and spontaneous cure spells are a 3.5 thing?

Thanks!


----------



## andargor (Sep 9, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> I've been trying to play Temple of Elemental Evil on the PC, which it says is based on 3.0 rules...  I've been unable to get the cleric to spontaneously cast cure spells, and can't find anything about it in any of my docs.  Can it be done in the game?  If so, how?  If not, is it a game thing, or has it just been too long since I played 3.0 and spontaneous cure spells are a 3.5 thing?
> 
> Thanks!




Google is your friend 

From the first hit for "toee cleric spontaneously":



> First, for spells always remember that a good aligned cleric can spontaneously cast. This means that a good cleric doesn't have to pray for healing spells. He can have others in his list and whenever you need one simply hold the shift key down while you got the spells on the radial menu up and all your spells will turn into healing spells.




Andargor


----------



## Henry (Sep 9, 2004)

First of all, ToEE is based on 3.5 rules, not 3.0 - but both editions had clerics which could spontaneously cure.

In the computer game, there is a button you hold down (CTRL, or ALT, or SHIFT or some such) which hovering over your prepared spells in the radial menu. this changes them to spontaneous cure spells while the button is held.


----------



## JesterPoet (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks a ton guys!

I have a much greater survival chance now.


----------



## Mercule (Sep 10, 2004)

Heh!  Don't feel bad.  I know someone who played through the whole game without figuring that out.  Man, was he ticked when I broke the news to him -- two days after he'd leant it to me.


----------

